

'Silicon Beach': Google's plea for Australia's future  - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/silicon-beach-googles-plea-for-australias-future-20120529-1zfyr.html

======
goatforce5
Seems as though things are hotting up in Sydney (and Australia generally?).

As an Australian who has been working for startups in UK/US/Canada for the
last 15 years, i'm interested to hear reports from the ground from those
currently in Sydney. Is there a perceptible shift in attitudes around
startups/the tech scene of late?

------
cup
There seems to be a strange media campaign going on in Australia pushing for
more investments in I.T.

It will be interesting to see how it pans out and what the motives/who the
players are.

